

One script closer to designing in the browser - mrtnkl
http://livejs.com/

======
primigenus
Some background on this: our prototyping tool allows you to write code in the
browser, and the way maney people use it is they open a prototype on one
monitor and then have the editor on the other one. So you save, alt-tab,
refresh, just like you would if you were writing code offline.

After seeing LiveCSS (<https://github.com/ooyala/livecss>) we figured we could
take the idea a step further and get rid of the need to alt-tab and refresh in
the first place. It's a simple gimmick, but in combination with our
prototyping app, it suddenly (in our eyes) becomes a lot more interesting.
Why? Because your client can watch changes happen as you make them. You don't
have to sit there on the phone/IM saying "refresh it now. Ok, how about now?"
- they just see things change. Especially if they use a browser that supports
transitions - it's way cool to see your design morph back and forth as you
consider various options.

~~~
duck
Very cool and great demo. I can see a lot of keyboards being saved with this.

------
BasDirks
As a vim/keyboard-only ninja I'll pass. Cmd-Tab, esc, /whatever, i, changes,
esc, :w, Cmd-Tab, Shift-Cmd-R does not take longer than 3 seconds for a single
change. But it's very promising.

~~~
tambourine_man
You missed an enter/return there ninja. That way you'll highlight "whateveri".

Also, as a free tip, try hitting esc (or better still, map it to jj) soon
after you finish inserting, not before you want to run a command. This way
you're always in normal mode, ready to edit and issue commands. That's whole
point of vim: inserts are rare, edits are common.

Regarding the actual script, server is down for me, but the idea is quite
nice. Editing and reloading is very different from live editing.

~~~
BasDirks
Good points.

